# chicony camera module

## funky1096

Hello i have a chicony camera and i cant seem to find the correct module for it

lsusb output

```

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04f2:b1d6 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd CNF9055 Toshiba Webcam

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0bda:0138 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5138 Card Reader Controller

```

i have tryed modprobing uvcvideo after enabling it and needed features in kernel but to no avial.

i have a /dev/video0 but after trying 

```

cat /dev/video0 > /dev/null 

```

its result

```

cat: /dev/video0: Invalid argument

```

what do i do now?

----------

## <3

Try this and see if it is of any assistance http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

----------

## funky1096

It's a internal usb camera not a PCI device the site doesent work with usb.

----------

## funky1096

Ok i got the device itself working i forgot something in the kernel config oops    :Crying or Very sad: 

but now i cant get audio working with it. ugh   :Confused: 

----------

## <3

What kernel module did you use to enable it, as I have a Toshiba Laptop with that same camera and I don't remember what driver to use.

----------

